# Darkroom setup!



## obike_flick (Jun 7, 2006)

Hello everyone and thanks for all the previous help everyone has given me, but now I have a new question for everyone.  I have recently talk to someone about a darkroom setup which I want but not quite experienced enough to use just yet but still want one.  What he has is an enlarger that works with medium format as well as standard 35mm it is missing the counterweight balance which he has a pulley and weight rig fixed for it, a papersafe, timer, grain focuser trays squeege poloycontrast filters, nikor lens, and film tanks.  He is going to give this to me but not sure what the shipping cost will be on something like this hell I dont even know how much to estimate the weight at.  I think he said he is in South Carolina which is not a very far distance from me here in Kentucky. So my question is what is the estimated value of these items so I can figure out if it is going to be worth the shipping cost or the cost of the gas for the trip to go get it.  I really appreciate all the help I can get on this.  And of course you know I will be posting again if I get this so I can find out what it is able to do and how to make it do it.   Thanks agian guys


----------



## ThomThomsk (Jun 7, 2006)

Someone is going to give you this equipment for free. It isn't going to cost any more to ship than if you paid for it on eBay, so I don't see how the value of the items is relevant.


----------



## obike_flick (Jun 7, 2006)

He said it was upstairs collecting dust and would rather see it put to use than just sit there.  Im not even sure what it would cost on ebay, like I said I wasnt ready for the darkroom yet but the chance to get it just fell in my lap and I would hate myself later for not getting it.


----------



## motcon (Jun 7, 2006)

if you opt to not take the equipment, let me know; i most certainly will.


----------



## terri (Jun 7, 2006)

obike_flick said:
			
		

> He said it was upstairs collecting dust and would rather see it put to use than just sit there. Im not even sure what it would cost on ebay, like I said I wasnt ready for the darkroom yet but the chance to get it just fell in my lap and *I would hate myself later for not getting it. *


Then you've answered your own question.  The *value* of the items is intangible here. 

You might indeed wish to drive to pick it up; at least that way you can see what all you're getting, and maybe pick up a pointer or two from the giver. Good luck.


----------

